
How we convinced founder-angels to invest in our developer tool startup - ingve
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-we-convinced-founder-angels-to-invest-in-our-developer-tool-startup-f2e3bc59cbcc
======
suresk
It definitely feels like getting developer tools bootstrapped/funded is harder
than other things sometimes, so congrats.

Mostly just wanted to say Scrimba looks pretty cool way to teach/learn coding
- nice work!

~~~
orb_yt
> _It definitely feels like getting developer tools bootstrapped /funded is
> harder than other things sometimes_

Is this backed by any concrete data? I am working on a developer
tool/application myself, and was pleased to find programming tools was an item
listed in YCombinator's RFS. What is the general consensus here?

~~~
burrows
Prevailing wisdom says developers don't pay for tools so investing in them is
stupid.

~~~
simplehuman
How about heroku?

~~~
spullara
I helped save them from being a developer tool. Originally they were aiming to
be an IDE. Instead they stuck with being a mission critical execution
environment and then got bought by Salesforce.

------
mrborgen
Hey, I'm the author of this article. Happy to answer any questions people
might have.

~~~
soneca
Wow, great post! I have a question: would you consider having me as a remote
intern at Scrimba?

Just putting my neck out there. :)

Some more context about me: [http://rodrigo-pontes.gomix.me](http://rodrigo-
pontes.gomix.me)

~~~
mrborgen
Interns aren't something we're currently looking for, but send me an email at
per@scrimba.com :)

------
leonroy
Short, succinct and helpful article. Going through similar growing pains with
my startup so this is timely. Scrimba looks great too, think it could really
push the e-learning market forward.

This kind of tool would be great for Khan Academy's coding tutorials. Good
stuff!

------
myowncrapulence
Wow. This is an amazing tool (Scrimba) to begin learning any web development.
Serious kudos.

------
spraak
I've watched Per Borgen grow as a developer. This is cool :) Just a few years
(less than three, maybe two) they were blogging about just getting started as
a 'real' developer

~~~
mrborgen
Thanks, but to be fair it's my co-founder Sindre who's built this. I've done
some coding on the site, but not the editor :)

------
caltrain
Great read

